# Megaminx FMC UWR Attempt (Dec 2022)



## xyzzy (Dec 19, 2022)

Rules partly adapted from TipsterTrickster's earlier FMC comp. If you take issue with any of the rules, please bring up said issues before this forum competition commences proper (roughly tomorrow).

*Warning*: This is a very time-consuming event. You should not even think of trying unless you have prior experience with FMC and with megaminx.

*tl;dr*: Best of 3, time limit 2.5 hours (Twizzle) or 3 hours (physical puzzles), submissions close at the end of the year.



Spoiler: Exact rules



1. This unofficial competition will be ranked on *best of 3*: the best result out of the _first three_ scrambles. While 12 scrambles are provided, the 4th to 12th scrambles will not be taken into account for ranking purposes.

(If you get good results on all 12 scrambles and break the ao12 UWR, as I plan to do, that of course still counts as breaking the UWR.)

2. Standard online FMC rules apply: don't submit the inverse scramble, don't look up algorithms, don't look up others' solutions/results on the same scramble before you finish an attempt, provide an explanation. Use spoiler boxes if you want to discuss results before the end of the event.

3. You may use Twizzle or any similar puzzle simulator, provided that you use it _only_ as a puzzle simulator. For example, you _may not_ use the commutator/conjugate/mirror/inverse/NISS functionality of Twizzle; every move must be typed in individually, as-is. (This is not an exhaustive list of restrictions. Apply common sense.)

4. Use notation supported by Twizzle. *Edit: See bottom section of this post.* Twizzle will be used to verify your solutions. As mentioned above, commutator/conjugate notation, (x y z)' inverse notation and NISS caret notation are not allowed.

5. Solutions will be graded in the Face Turn Metric (FTM). There is no move limit. Include the move count together with your submission. In the event of a discrepancy, the actual length of the solution takes precedence.

6. The time limit is *2.5 hours* or *3 hours* per scramble depending on whether you use a puzzle simulator. You may take breaks, e.g. spending 1.5 hours on one day + 1 hour on the next day. (During any breaks taken, you may not look up alg sheets, etc.) Once you have started on a new scramble, you may not resume an attempt on an earlier scramble even if you did not exhaust the time limit.

(a) If you don't use a puzzle simulator at all, the time limit is 3 hours.

(b) If you use a puzzle simulator, but only for the purposes of drawing/verifying scrambles and verifying your final solution, the time limit is still 3 hours. (Checking the puzzle state mid-scramble is allowed. Drawing the inverse scramble is *not* allowed.)

(c) If you use a puzzle simulator for any other purpose (see rule #3), the time limit is 2.5 hours.

7. You may use any number of physical twisty puzzles during the attempt, including non-megaminx puzzles. Stickers are allowed.

8. This competition will start when the scrambles are posted and end at 2022-12-31 24:00:00 UTC = 2023-01-01 00:00:00 UTC. (If you're a bit late, I'll still accept your submissions.)

9. You may submit your solutions either as a post in this thread or as a private message to me.



========

The scrambles used are Pochmann-style random-move scrambles (R++ D++ etc.), but with these two changes:
(i) The scramble will be in initial scramble orientation (i.e. white-top green-front on the standard colour scheme).
(ii) The scramble sequence will consist of 10 rows of 10 moves each, rather than 7 rows of 10 moves each.

The rationales for these deviations from WCA scrambles are:
(i) Puzzle reorientation is a waste of time, a significant source of human error, and does not meaningfully add to the event. Consider e.g. standard FMC, where scramble sequences never include wide moves or rotations. This orientation filtering may affect scramble quality in some heretofore unknown way, which we compensate by increasing scramble length.
(ii) At the time of writing, the UWR single is 100 moves, by James Macdiarmid. At this level of optimisation, deficiencies in the standard 70-move scrambles may still be significant enough to matter, especially with the aforementioned orientation filtering. Using scramble sequences of 100 moves seems like a reasonable compromise.

There are approximately 2^100/60 ≈ 2^94 possible scrambles subject to these constraints, from which 12 have been randomly and independently chosen. (This is still a far cry from the roughly 2^226 legal megaminx states in total, but it is not reasonable to expect you (me) to do 230-move scrambles accurately, repeatedly. Hence: compromise.)

Example scramble. (_Not_ part of the competition!)

========

*Twizzle notation*

Assuming you have a megaminx with the standard modern colour scheme (popularised by MF8, I think), these are the names of the 12 faces:

U (white)

(anticlockwise order viewed from the top)
L (purple)
F (green)
R (red)
BR (blue)
BL (yellow)

(clockwise order viewed from the bottom)
DR (pink)
B (light green)
DL (orange)
FL (light blue)
FR (cream)

D (grey)

Rotations are denoted with a "v" suffix, e.g. BLv2 rotates the whole puzzle like a BL2 move. Wide moves are denoted with a "w" suffix. You may also use Pochmann notation R++/R--/D++/D--, although this will almost certainly not be useful.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 20, 2022)

Scramble #1

Twizzle link


```
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
```


Scramble #2

Twizzle link

```
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
```


Scramble #3

Twizzle link

```
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
```



Spoiler: Scrambles #4 to #6



Scramble #4
Twizzle link

```
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
```


Scramble #5
Twizzle link

```
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
```


Scramble #6
Twizzle link

```
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
```






Spoiler: Scrambles #7 to #9



Scramble #7
Twizzle link

```
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
```


Scramble #8
Twizzle link

```
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
```


Scramble #9
Twizzle link

```
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
```






Spoiler: Scrambles #10 to #12



Scramble #10
Twizzle link

```
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
```


Scramble #11
Twizzle link

```
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
```


Scramble #12
Twizzle link

```
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
```


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 24, 2022)

*Scramble 1:*


Spoiler



R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

(B DR' B2' R') // 2 squares 4/4
(FL' F2' FL2 FR2' F' FR') // another square 6/10
(U' BR F' DR2') // big block 4/14
(B' FR' D2 FR2) // pseudo F2L-1 4/18
(FL2 D DR' FL2' D' DR) FR' // F2L 7/25
(B2 BR B' BR') // S2L block 1 4/29
(D DL' D2 FL') // square 4/33
(BL DL2 L' BL2' DL2 D2) // L4F 5/39
(DL2' FL2 DL' FL2' L' FL2) // pseudo block 6/45
(FL DL' FL' L DL' BL2') // another pseudo block 6-1/50
(FL DL2 BL' L DL' BL) // pseudo L2F-1 6/56
(BL' L' BL L' FL' DL2) // front block 6-2/60
(DL' BL DL) DL FL2 DL' // EO 6-1/65
(BL2' FL2 L FL' L2 BL L FL' L2 BL' FL) // L7C 11/76


Skeleton: FR' DL FL2 @2 DL' FL' BL L2' FL L' BL' L2' @3 FL L' FL2' BL2 DL' BL' DL' FL L BL' L DL L' BL DL2' FL' BL2 DL L' FL DL FL2 L FL2 DL FL2' DL2 D2' DL2' BL2 @1 L DL2' BL' FL D2' DL D' BR B BR' B2' DR' D FL2 DR D' FL2' FR2' D2' FR B DR2 F BR' U FR F FR2 FL2' F2 FL R B2 DR B'

@1 = [BL2', L F2 L'] // L5C 8-4/80
@2 = [FL2, DL2 BL2 DL2'] // L3C 8-2/86
@3 = [L2' F L2, BL2] // 8-1/93

Final: FR' DL FL' DL2 BL2 DL2' FL2' DL2 BL2' DL2 FL' BL L2' FL L' BL' L F L2 BL2 L2' F' L2 BL2' FL L' FL2' BL2 DL' BL' DL' FL L BL' L DL L' BL DL2' FL' BL2 DL L' FL DL FL2 L FL2 DL FL2' DL2 D2' DL2' L F2 L' BL2 L F2' DL2' BL' FL D2' DL D' BR B BR' B2' DR' D FL2 DR D' FL2' FR2' D2' FR B DR2 F BR' U FR F FR2 FL2' F2 FL R B2 DR B' (93)


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 24, 2022)

If you're submitting your results by PM, please still put them in spoiler boxes so I don't see them.

(Disclosure: One person submitted by PM so far, and unfortunately I had a glance at their results for the first two scrambles.)

---

My results so far:


Spoiler: scramble #1



Twizzle linkDR' B' F U BR2 DR2' R BR2' R2 BR
B BL U' FL2' L2' BL U2 FL2 DL2' FL2'
L BL2 L DL2' BL DL2' FR L' FL2 BL'
DL BL FR D DL2' D FR D' DR' D'
DR FL2 F2' FR' DR' FR FL2 FR' DR FR
F2 FL' L2 DL FL' L2' DL' D' DL2' D'
FL' D' FL' DL2 D2 FL2 D2' L2' FL2' L
FL2' L DL2 FL2' DL' FL2 DL' FL' DL FL'
DL2' FL' DL' FL' DL D2 DR D' FL D
DR' D' FL FR FL' FR' FL' D'
DR' B' F U BR2 DR2' R BR2' R2 BR
B BL U' FL2' L2' BL U2 FL2 DL2' FL2'
L BL2 L DL2' BL DL2' FR L' FL2 BL'
DL BL FR D DL2' D FR D' DR' D'
DR FL2 F2' FR' DR' FR FL2 FR' DR FR
F2 FL' L2 DL FL' L2' DL' D' DL2' D'
FL' D' FL' DL2 D2 FL2 D2' L2' FL2' L
FL2' L DL2 FL2' DL' FL2 DL' FL' DL FL'
DL2' FL' DL' FL' DL D2 DR D' FL D
DR' D' FL FR FL' FR' FL' D'
98 moves

annotated:
DR' B' F U BR2 DR2' R // 2 sq
BR2' R2 BR B // 2c5e
BL U' FL2' L2' BL U2 // 3c7e
FL2 DL2' FL2' L BL2' // blue F2L-1 (22)

BL' L DL2' BL DL2' // form last pair
FR L' FL2 BL' DL BL // blue F2L + cream sq
FR D DL2' D FR D' DR' D' DR // red F2L-1 (20-1/41)

FL2 F2' [FR' DR' FR, FL2] FL2 F2 // red F2L
FL' L2 DL FL' L2' // white F2L-1
DL' D' DL2' D' FL' D' // pink F2L-1
FL' DL2 D2 FL2 D2' // pink F2L
L2' FL2' L FL2' L // white F2L, last two faces (25/66)

DL2 FL2' // orange sq
DL' FL2 DL' FL' DL FL' DL2' // S2L-1
FL' DL' FL' DL // S2L
D [D DR D', FL] FL2 FR FL' FR' FL' D' // edges, ab5c (20/86)

Interestingly, basic LL solving naturally leads to 5c which is obviously good for doing insertions with. Unfortunately, insertions are *pain*.

Spent about 110 minutes in total, and I didn't even explore alternatives.





Spoiler: scramble #2



Twizzle linkFR2' D2 FR D' FL BL' DL'
U2 F2 R' U2'
R2 F DR2' R2 F2'
FR DR2 D2 FL2' FR2' FL2'
D2' FR2' D2' DR FR2'
B2' DR2 D' FR
DR2' B
FR' DR' FR DR' FR' DR FR DR' FR' DR2 FR DR2
B' DR2'
B DR2' D B' D' B2 DR2 B' DR B2' DR2'
BR DR BR2' B2 BR
D B' D B D' DR2 D2 B' D' FR'
BR' DR BR DR' FR' DR' FL FR2' D' DR FR D2' R2 DR2' R D DR' D FR
U2 BR2 U2 B'
FR2' D2 FR D' FL BL' DL'
U2 F2 R' U2'
R2 F DR2' R2 F2'
FR DR2 D2 FL2' FR2' FL2'
D2' FR2' D2' DR FR2'
B2' DR2 D' FR
DR2' B
FR' DR' FR DR' FR' DR FR DR' FR' DR2 FR DR2
B' DR2'
B DR2' D B' D' B2 DR2 B' DR B2' DR2'
BR DR BR2' B2 BR
D B' D B D' DR2 D2 B' D' FR'
BR' DR BR DR' FR' DR' FL FR2' D' DR FR D2' R2 DR2' R D DR' D FR
U2 BR2 U2 B'
96 moves

annotated:
FR2' D2 FR D' FL BL' DL' // 1cblock (7)
U2 F2 R' U2' // 2cblock (4/11)
^(B U2' BR2' U2') //// 3cblock (4/15)
R2 F DR2' R2 F2' // 4cblock (5/20)
FR DR2 D2 FL2' FR2' FL2' // 5cblock (6/26)
^(FR' D' DR D' R' DR2 R2') // 6C (7/33)
^(D2 FR' DR' D FR2 FL') // 7C (6/39)
^(DR FR DR BR' DR' BR) // 8C (6/45)
D2' FR2' D2' DR FR2' // 9C (5/50)
B2' DR2 D' FR // P10C (4/54)
^(FR D B D2' DR2' D B' D' B D') // 12C, last two faces (10/64)
^(BR' B2' BR2 DR' BR') // fix 4 bad, 2 bad left (5/69)
^(DR2 B2 DR' B DR2' B2' D B D' DR2 B') // block; S2L-1 (11/80)
^(DR2 B) // pS2L (2/82)
DR2' B // S2L (2/84)
FR' DR' FR DR' FR' DR FR DR' FR' DR2 FR DR2 // 1LLL lmao (12/96)

Holy crap, I _did not_ realise how close I was to running out of time. If not for the 1LLL (double Sune), I'd have DNFed. 138 minutes, Twizzle attempt.





Spoiler: scramble #3



Twizzle linkR BR2' DL2' BL2' BR2' R' B2' BR' B2 BR
U2' BR2 BL BR2' DR BR2' R F2' R F'
BR' U2' FL F' FR FL2' D' DR2 FR' R2'
FR2 DR D2' R2 DR' FR D' DR R2 FR
F' R FR' R FR2 R' F' FR2' R2 F2'
R' F FL FR2 FL' F2' FR F' FR' F2'
FR F2 FR' L2' BL' L F2' L' BL L2'
F L2' F L2 F2' L' F FR' DR' R
FR2 DR' R FR2 R2' FR2 R2 FR2' DR' R
BL' U2 BL'
R BR2' DL2' BL2' BR2' R' B2' BR' B2 BR
U2' BR2 BL BR2' DR BR2' R F2' R F'
BR' U2' FL F' FR FL2' D' DR2 FR' R2'
FR2 DR D2' R2 DR' FR D' DR R2 FR
F' R FR' R FR2 R' F' FR2' R2 F2'
R' F FL FR2 FL' F2' FR F' FR' F2'
FR F2 FR' L2' BL' L F2' L' BL L2'
F L2' F L2 F2' L' F FR' DR' R
FR2 DR' R FR2 R2' FR2 R2 FR2' DR' R
BL' U2 BL'
93 moves

annotated:
R BR2' DL2' BL2' BR2' R' B2' BR' B2 BR U2' BR2 BL ^(BL U2' BL) // 3C (16/16)
BR2' DR BR2' R F2' R F' BR' U2' // 5C (9/25)
FL F' FR FL2' // 6C (4/29)
D' DR2 FR' R2' FR2 DR D2' R2 DR' FR D' // 8C (11/40)
^(R' DR FR2 R2' FR2' R2 FR2' R' DR FR2' R' DR) DR // 10C (13/53)
R2 FR F' R FR' R FR2 R' F' FR2' R2 F2' R' // 12C, edge control (13/66)
F FL FR2 FL' // pS2L-1 (4/70)
F2' FR F' FR' F2' FR F2 FR' // pS2L (8/78)
L' F2' @ L2 F L2' F L2 F2' L' F FR' // Bruno; ab3c (11/89)
@ = [F2, L' BL' L] // 8-4/93

Physical puzzles only, basically exhausted the time limit (170-ish minutes). Didn't bother going further in the skeleton to find better insertions since cancelling 4 is Good Enough. (I actually miscounted the number of moves in the skeleton and thought this was 90 moves skel + 4 moves insert.)





Spoiler: scramble #4



Twizzle linkD2 DR DL B2'
R U' BR' U' BR2 R U2'
DR2' R2 F2 L R2' F2 L2 BL'
F2' FL2' L' FL' L BL
D FL' D' F R2' DR2' FR D'
FL
FR2' DR FR2' R F'
R2 F' R
DR' FR' DR FR2 F
DR' R' FR DR' R DR2' FR2 DR2 FR' DR'
F' R' F
FR R2 FR2' R2 FR'
R FR2 R2' FR2' R2' U R' FR2' R U' R' FR' R'
F' FR' F FR' F' FR2 F
D FR' D' DR' FR FL'
D2' FR2' D2
D2 DR DL B2'
R U' BR' U' BR2 R U2'
DR2' R2 F2 L R2' F2 L2 BL'
F2' FL2' L' FL' L BL
D FL' D' F R2' DR2' FR D'
FL
FR2' DR FR2' R F'
R2 F' R
DR' FR' DR FR2 F
DR' R' FR DR' R DR2' FR2 DR2 FR' DR'
F' R' F
FR R2 FR2' R2 FR'
R FR2 R2' FR2' R2' U R' FR2' R U' R' FR' R'
F' FR' F FR' F' FR2 F
D FR' D' DR' FR FL'
D2' FR2' D2
94 moves

annotated:
D2 DR DL B2' // 1C-C (4/4)
R U' BR' U' BR2 R U2' // 3C-C (7/11)
DR2' R2 F2 L R2' F2 L2 BL' // P4C (8/19)
F2' FL2' L' FL' L BL // 5C (6/25)
D FL' D' F R2' DR2' FR D' // P7C (8/33)
^(D2' FR2 D2) // 7C (3/36)
^(FL FR' DR D FR D') // P8C (6/42)
FL // 8C (1/43)
FR2' DR FR2' R F' // 9C (5/48)
R2 F' R // prep pair (3/51)
DR' FR' DR FR2 F // 10C (5/56)
DR' R' FR DR' R DR2' FR2 DR2 FR' DR' // 12C (10/66)
F' R' F // EO (3/69)
FR R2 FR2' R2 FR'
R FR2 R2' FR2' R2 @ FR2 R' // S2L (12/81)
F' FR' F FR' F' FR2 F // ab3c (7/88)
@ = [R U R', FR2'] // 8-2/94

Found most of the skeleton in ~40 minutes, overall around 86 minutes spent. (~20 minutes on a 89 to 3c w/ no cancel + ~20 minutes more on this 88 to 3c w/ cancel 2.) Twizzle attempt. Beginning was kinda gross but it worked out in the end.





Spoiler: scramble #5



Twizzle linkR' U2' F' R2' F FR'
DR2' D2 L' DL2 B' D2
DL BR2' U B2 BR2 R2'
BL2' L' B2' BL2 U' BL2 U2'
BL BR2 DR' BL2' BR DR'
BR BL BR2'
FL L2 FL' U2 F U F' U2
L BL
DL B L2' BL' L2'
DL2' BL B' DR' B' DR
DL2 B'
BL B' BL' B
DL BL2 L BL2' L' BL2 L BL2' L' DL' U' L' DL' L U L' DL L
BR' BL L BL' BR BL L' BL2'
B BL' B2' BL BR B2' BR' BL2' B'
DL2 BL DL' BL' B2' DL B2' DL BL2' DL L2
FL' F U'
R' U2' F' R2' F FR'
DR2' D2 L' DL2 B' D2
DL BR2' U B2 BR2 R2'
BL2' L' B2' BL2 U' BL2 U2'
BL BR2 DR' BL2' BR DR'
BR BL BR2'
FL L2 FL' U2 F U F' U2
L BL
DL B L2' BL' L2'
DL2' BL B' DR' B' DR
DL2 B'
BL B' BL' B
DL BL2 L BL2' L' BL2 L BL2' L' DL' U' L' DL' L U L' DL L
BR' BL L BL' BR BL L' BL2'
B BL' B2' BL BR B2' BR' BL2' B'
DL2 BL DL' BL' B2' DL B2' DL BL2' DL L2
FL' F U'
110 moves

annotated:
^(U F' FL) // setup (3/3)
R' U2' F' R2' F FR' // 1C (6/9)
DR2' D2 L' DL2 B' D2 // 2C (6/15)
DL BR2' U B2 BR2 R2' // 3C (6/21)
BL2' L' B2' BL2 U' BL2 U2' // 4C (7/28)
BL BR2 DR' BL2' BR DR' // 5C (6/34)
BR BL BR2' // 6C (3/37)
FL L2 FL' U2 F U F' U2 // 7C (8/45)
L BL // P8C (2/47)
DL B L2' BL' L2' // P9C (5/52)
DL2' BL B' DR' B' DR // P10C (6/58)
^(L2') // 10C (1/59)
^(DL' BL2 DL' B2 DL' B2 BL DL BL' DL2') // P12C (10/69)
^(B BL2 BR B2 BR' BL' B2 BL B') // PS2L-1 (9/78)
DL2 B' // S2L-1 (2/80)
BL B' BL' B // S2L (6/84)
DL BL2 L BL2' L' BL2 L BL2' L' DL' @ // ab4c+AUF (10/94)
BR' BL L BL' BR BL L' BL2' // ab3c (8/102)
@ = U' L' DL' L U L' DL L // 8/110

148 minutes, Twizzle attempt.
Really struggled with this one. Ran out of time while trying to find better insertions. Scramble had lots of bad pairs and I had a lot of difficulty trying to work around them. Was short on time when I finally found a barely passable S2L solution so I just winged it. So far this is the only attempt that's worse than my very first megaFMC result (107).





Spoiler: scramble #6



Twizzle linkU BR2 B' R BR2 R2
B2' DR' BR' DR2 B2' DR'
F2 L2 U L F'
BL' U' BR' U2' F2'
L2 BL2 U BR2 U2' BL2 L BL2' L' BL L2'
U2' L' BL U2'
BR2' B2 BL' B2' BL2'
U2' L F U F' L'
BR2 U2 BL' B U' BL2 L BL' U' BL' U BL L' U' BL' U2 B' BL2 U2 BL'
U2 BR' U' BR' U2' BR2' U2' BR2 U'
DR2' B BR B DR B2
D2' DR' D BR2 DR2' FR' DL' BL2' D2' FL DL2'
U BR2 B' R BR2 R2
B2' DR' BR' DR2 B2' DR'
F2 L2 U L F'
BL' U' BR' U2' F2'
L2 BL2 U BR2 U2' BL2 L BL2' L' BL L2'
U2' L' BL U2'
BR2' B2 BL' B2' BL2'
U2' L F U F' L'
BR2 U2 BL' B U' BL2 L BL' U' BL' U BL L' U' BL' U2 B' BL2 U2 BL'
U2 BR' U' BR' U2' BR2' U2' BR2 U'
DR2' B BR B DR B2
D2' DR' D BR2 DR2' FR' DL' BL2' D2' FL DL2'
94 moves

annotated:
^(DL2 FL' D2 BL2 DL FR DR2 BR2' D' DR D2) // 2C (11/11)
^(B2' DR' B' BR' B' DR2) // 3C (6/17)
U BR2 B' R BR2 R2 //4C (6/23)
B2' DR' BR' DR2 B2' DR' // 5C (6/29)
F2 L2 U L F' // 6C (5/34)
BL' U' BR' U2' F2' // 7C (5/39)
L2 BL2 U BR2 U2' BL2 L BL2' L' BL L2' // 9C (11/50)
U2' L' BL U2' // 10C (4/54)
BR2' B2 BL' B2' BL2' // 11C (5/59)
U2' L F U F' L' // 12C (6/65)
BR2 U2 @ BL U2 BL' // EO (5/70)
^(U BR2' U2 BR2 U2 BR U BR U2') // ab4c3e (9/79)

@ = BL' B # B' BL // setup (4-1/82)
# = U' BL $ U' BL' U2 // cycle edges the wrong way; ab3c3e (5/87)
$ = BL L BL' U' BL' U BL L' // pair comm (8-1/94)

lolwtf, make a mistake and it ends up working way better

117 minutes, Twizzle attempt.





Spoiler: scramble #7



Twizzle linkBR2' BL2' B' BR2' DR'
B2' F U2 BL2 U2 F'
L BL2 DL' B2 BL2' B2 BL' B2 BL2'
DR2 FL FR2 FL'
DR2 D' DL B2 DL' D2 B' DR
FR2' D2 FR D2' FR D2 FR2' D2' FR' D FR2' D' FR2
D2' FR D FR' D2
DR FR2 DR' FR2 D' DR' D2 DR2
D DR' D2' B' D2 B2' DR2' B' DR2
DL D' FL2 FR' D FR D'
DL2 FL' DL2 FR' FL BL DL
L2 FL2 DL2 F2 FL' B' BL' L BL B BL' L' BL L2 F U2' L2'
BR2' BL2' B' BR2' DR' 
B2' F U2 BL2 U2 F' 
L BL2 DL' B2 BL2' B2 BL' B2 BL2' 
DR2 FL FR2 FL' 
DR2 D' DL B2 DL' D2 B' DR 
FR2' D2 FR D2' FR D2 FR2' D2' FR' D FR2' D' FR2
D2' FR D FR' D2
DR FR2 DR' FR2 D' DR' D2 DR2
D DR' D2' B' D2 B2' DR2' B' DR2
DL D' FL2 FR' D FR D'
DL2 FL' DL2 FR' FL BL DL
L2 FL2 DL2 F2 FL' B' BL' L BL B BL' L' BL L2 F U2' L2'
98 moves

annotated:
BR2' BL2' B' BR2' DR' // 1C (5/5)
^(L2 U2) // pair (2/7)
B2' F U2 BL2 U2 // 2C (5/12)
F' // pair (1/13)
^(F' L2' [BL' L BL, B'] FL F2') // 3C (4/17)
^(DL2' FL2' L2') // P4C (3/20)
L BL2 DL' B2 BL2' B2 BL' B2 BL2' //P6C (9/29)
^(DL' BL') // 6C (2/31)
^(FL' FR DL2' FL DL2') // P7C (5/36)
^(D FR' D' FR FL2' D DL') // P9C (7/43)
DR2 FL FR2 FL' // 9C (4/47)
DR2 D' DL B2 DL' D2 B' DR // P11C (8/55)
^(DR2' B DR2 B2 D2' B D2 DR D' DR') // 12C (10/65)
^(DR' D2' DR D FR2' DR FR2' DR') // EO, pairs (8-1/72)
^(D2' FR D' FR' D2 FR D) // PS2L (7/79)
D // S2L (1/80)
^(D' FR2 D FR2 D' FR D2 FR2 D2' FR' D2 FR' D2' FR2 D) // ab3c (15-5/90)

skel: […] L2 FL2 DL2 F2 FL' @ L2 F U2' L2'
@ = B' BL' L BL B BL' L' BL // 8/98

86 minutes, Twizzle attempt.
Got greedy and kept hunting for better finishes after I found a 92 to 3 twist skeleton. Worth it, I guess?





Spoiler: scramble #8



Twizzle linkL' FR' FL' DR2 D2 FL2 F
DL' B2' FR2 D2
BR2' DR2' L2' DL' L2 B2 DL2' U2 BL BR DL' BL2'
R2 DR2 D' B' D R BR2' DR' B2' R BR2' B U' BR2 B2'
B BR2' B' U2' R' U' BR R2 BR2
DR R' DR R DR' R2'
DR' R FR' R FR2 DR2' FR'
BR R' BR2' DR2 R2' BR2 R' BR' R' U R DR2 R' U' R DR2 R2'
U2 BR2 U' L' U BR U' BL' L F' L' BL L F U R BR DR2' R2 B2'
D2 FR2 R2' FR
L' FR' FL' DR2 D2 FL2 F
DL' B2' FR2 D2
BR2' DR2' L2' DL' L2 B2 DL2' U2 BL BR DL' BL2'
R2 DR2 D' B' D R BR2' DR' B2' R BR2' B U' BR2 B2'
B BR2' B' U2' R' U' BR R2 BR2
DR R' DR R DR' R2'
DR' R FR' R FR2 DR2' FR'
BR R' BR2' DR2 R2' BR2 R' BR' R' U R DR2 R' U' R DR2 R2'
U2 BR2 U' L' U BR U' BL' L F' L' BL L F U R BR DR2' R2 B2'
D2 FR2 R2' FR
101 moves

annotated:
L' FR' FL' DR2 D2 FL2 F // 1C (7/7)
DL' B2' FR2 D2 // P3C (4/11)
^(FR' R2 FR2' D2') // 3C (4/15)
BR2' DR2' L2' DL' L2 B2 DL2' U2 BL BR DL' BL2' // 5C (12/27)
R2 DR2 D' B' D R BR2' DR' B2' R BR2' B U' BR2 B2' // P8C (15/42)
^(B2) // 8C(1/43)
^(R2' DR2 BR' R' BR2 U2') // P10C (6/49)
B BR2' B' U2' R' U' BR R2 BR2 // 11C (9/58)
^(R2 DR BR R BR2' R2 DR2' BR2 R BR') // 12C (10/68)
^(FR DR2 FR2' R' FR R' DR) // (7/75)
DR R' DR R DR' R2' // ab6c (3 insertions needed) (6/81)

skel: […]
DR' R FR' R FR2 DR2' FR'
BR R' BR2' DR2 R2' BR2 R' BR' $ DR' R2'
U2 BR2' @ R BR DR2' R2 B2'
D2 FR2 R2' FR
@ = BR' U' L' U BR U' # L U // 8-1/88
# = BL' L F' L' BL L F L' // 8-2/94
$ = R' U R DR2 R' U' R DR2' // 8-1/101


Twizzle attempt, 143 minutes.
Also struggled with this. Short on time, so I rushed through the insertions. I quickly did two 3c insertions without caring for cancellations (first one was 0 cancel, second one was 1 cancel), searched a bit for the third insertion (2 cancel), then went back and redid the first 3c insertion (1 cancel).





Spoiler: scramble #9



Twizzle linkF2' U2 BL2' DL' L'
DR' BR2 R' DR' F2' FR BR R2 DR2 R BR B BR2 B2 BR2
FL' FR2' F' FL2' F
D' DL BL B2' BL' DL2 B
FR DR D2 DR2 DL' D DL
FR2 FL2' D2' FR' D2' DR2
D FR2' DL D2' DL' F2' FR DR FR' F2 DR
FR
FL2' FR2 R FR' FL2 FR R' FR2' FL' FR FL FR' FL FR FL2 FR'
F L FL L' F' D' FL D F FL F2' FR2 F R F' FR2 F R' DR'
DL2 FL' DL D' DL'
U2'
F2' U2 BL2' DL' L'
DR' BR2 R' DR' F2' FR BR R2 DR2 R BR B BR2 B2 BR2
FL' FR2' F' FL2' F
D' DL BL B2' BL' DL2 B
FR DR D2 DR2 DL' D DL
FR2 FL2' D2' FR' D2' DR2
D FR2' DL D2' DL' F2' FR DR FR' F2 DR
FR
FL2' FR2 R FR' FL2 FR R' FR2' FL' FR FL FR' FL FR FL2 FR'
F L FL L' F' D' FL D F FL F2' FR2 F R F' FR2 F R' DR'
DL2 FL' DL D' DL'
U2'
98 moves

107 minutes, Twizzle attempt.

Initial solution:
^(U2) // PAIRS (1/1)
F2' U2 BL2' DL' L' // 1C (5/6)
DR' BR2 R' DR' F2' FR BR R2 DR2 R BR B BR2 B2 BR2 // 4C (15/21)
FL' FR2' F' FL2' F //5C (5/26)
D' DL BL B2' BL' DL2 B // P7C (7/33)
^(DL D DL' FL DL2') // 7C (5/38)
FR DR D2 DR2 DL' D DL // 8C (7/45)
FR2 FL2' D2' FR' D2' DR2 // 9C (6/51)
D FR2' DL D2' DL' F2' FR DR FR' F2 DR // P12C (11/62)
^(DR R F' FR2' F R' F' FR2' F2 FL' F' D' FL' D F L FL' L' F') // PS2L (19/81)
FR // S2L (1/82)
F2 FL2' F2' FL' F2 FL2' F2' // SQ (7/89)
F FL F' FL F FL2' F' F L DL' L' F' L DL L' FL' // Sune cancel into 3c comm (8+8-3/102)

Replace:
F2 FL2' F2' FL' F2 FL2' F2' F FL F' FL F FL2' F' F L DL' L' F' L DL L' FL' (20 moves)
with:
(FR FL2' FR' FL' FR FL' FR' FL FR FL2' FR' FL2) (12 moves, ab3c)

Skeleton (94 to 3c):
[…] FR FL2' FR @ FL2 FR' FL' FR FL FR' FL FR FL2 FR'
@ = FR R FR' FL2 FR R' FR' FL2' // (8-4/98)





Spoiler: scramble #10



Twizzle linkDR' B2' F2 L2 DL L2
FR2 D2' FR D' FL2
BR2 DR' FR' B2 DL2 FL' D2' FL
R2' DR' BR2' D2' DR' D2 B BR' BL2'
FR2 R2' FR2' R' B D B' DL' D2' DL D2' B' BR2 D2
DR2 FR' DR' FR DR' B' DR FR DR' B DR2 FR2' DR' FR
DR R' DR' R FR2 DR FR DR2'
D' FR2 D2 DR D'
DR2 FR DR F FR2 F'
D' DR2' D2' DR D DR FR'
R2 DR' R' FR2' R2 FR2
DR' B2' F2 L2 DL L2
FR2 D2' FR D' FL2
BR2 DR' FR' B2 DL2 FL' D2' FL
R2' DR' BR2' D2' DR' D2 B BR' BL2'
FR2 R2' FR2' R' B D B' DL' D2' DL D2' B' BR2 D2
DR2 FR' DR' FR DR' B' DR FR DR' B DR2 FR2' DR' FR
DR R' DR' R FR2 DR FR DR2'
D' FR2 D2 DR D'
DR2 FR DR F FR2 F'
D' DR2' D2' DR D DR FR'
R2 DR' R' FR2' R2 FR2
88 moves

annotated:
DR' B2' F2 L2 DL L2 // 1C (6/6)
FR2 D2' FR D' FL2 // 2C (5/11)
BR2 DR' FR' B2 DL2 FL' D2' FL // 3C (8/19)
R2' DR' BR2' D2' DR' D2 B BR' BL2' // 5C (9/28)
FR2 R2' FR2' R' B D B' DL' D2' DL D2' B' BR2 // 8C (13/41)
D2 // setup pairs (1/42)
^(FR2' R2' FR2 R DR R2') // 9C (6/48)
^(FR DR' D' DR' D2 DR2 D) // 11C (7/55)
^(F FR2' F') // 12C (3/58)
^(DR' FR' DR2') // SQ (3/61)
^(D DR' D2' FR2' D) // fix 4 bad edges, 2 left (5/66)
^(DR2 FR' DR' FR2' R' DR R DR') // pS2L-1 (8/74)
^(FR' DR FR2 DR' @ FR2' DR FR DR2') // ab3c (8/82)

@ = FR' DR' B' DR FR DR' B DR // 8-2/88 (insertion on normal, not inverse)

64 minutes, Twizzle attempt. Insanely lucky last two faces; all the pairs just joined up after solving EO.





Spoiler: scramble #11



Twizzle linkB2 BL FL L B
DR R FL2' FR' FL2'
F R2 F2' U F'
FR2' BR2 DR U2' BR U2'
DR2 D F2 FR2' F2'
DR' FR' R
D2' DR2' FR' DR' FR DR FR' DR'
FR2' DR R' DR' BR' R FR R' BR R FR2' R FR R' FR2'
DR' D FR' DR FR2 D2 FL FR' DR2' FR FL' FR' DR2 D2' DR D' FR D DR2' FR2 D2
F' R2' F FR2 D' R2 FR2' R' BR2 B' D' B DR' D2' R FR2' B' DR D2 B
DL2' FL L2 F DL' B'
B2 BL FL L B
DR R FL2' FR' FL2'
F R2 F2' U F'
FR2' BR2 DR U2' BR U2'
DR2 D F2 FR2' F2'
DR' FR' R
D2' DR2' FR' DR' FR DR FR' DR'
FR2' DR R' DR' BR' R FR R' BR R FR2' R FR R' FR2'
DR' D FR' DR FR2 D2 FL FR' DR2' FR FL' FR' DR2 D2' DR D' FR D DR2' FR2 D2
F' R2' F FR2 D' R2 FR2' R' BR2 B' D' B DR' D2' R FR2' B' DR D2 B
DL2' FL L2 F DL' B'
99 moves

annotated:
B2 BL FL L B // verypseudoblock P2C (5/5)
^(B DL F' L2' FL' DL2) // 2C (6/11)
DR R FL2' FR' FL2' // 3C (5/16)
F R2 F2' U F' // 4C (5/21)
FR2' BR2 DR U2' BR U2' // 5C (6/27)
DR2 D F2 FR2' F2' // 6C (5/32)
^(B' D2' DR' B FR2 R' D2 DR B' D B BR2') // 8C (12/44)
^(R FR2 R2' D FR2' F' R2 F) // P10C (8/52)
DR' FR' R // 10C (3/55)
^(D2' FR2' DR2 D' FR' D DR' D2 FR D2' FR2' DR' FR D' DR) // P13C (15/70)
D2' DR2' FR' DR' FR DR FR' DR' // S2L-1 (8/78)
FR2' DR R' DR' R FR' R FR R' FR2' // ab5c (10/88)

126 minutes, Twizzle attempt.

Initial insertions:
B2 BL FL L B
DR R FL2' FR' FL2'
F R2 F2' U F'
FR2' BR2 DR U2' BR U2'
DR2 D F2 FR2' F2'
DR' FR' R
D2' DR2' FR' DR' FR DR FR' DR'
FR2' DR R' DR' R FR' R FR R' @ FR2'
DR' D FR' DR FR2 D2 FR' # D2' DR D' FR D DR2' FR2 D2
F' R2' F FR2 D' R2 FR2' R' BR2 B' D' B DR' D2' R FR2' B' DR D2 B
DL2' FL L2 F DL' B'
@ = R' FR D FR' R FR D' FR' // 8-2/94
# = FR FL FR' DR2' FR FL' FR' DR2 // 8-2/100

Redo the first insertion:
B2 BL FL L B
DR R FL2' FR' FL2'
F R2 F2' U F'
FR2' BR2 DR U2' BR U2'
DR2 D F2 FR2' F2'
DR' FR' R
D2' DR2' FR' DR' FR DR FR' DR'
FR2' DR R' DR' $ R FR' R FR R' FR2'
DR' D FR' DR FR2 D2 FR' # D2' DR D' FR D DR2' FR2 D2
F' R2' F FR2 D' R2 FR2' R' BR2 B' D' B DR' D2' R FR2' B' DR D2 B
DL2' FL L2 F DL' B'
# = FR FL FR' DR2' FR FL' FR' DR2 // 8-2/94
$ = BR' R FR R' BR R FR' R' // 8-3/99


Spending 20 more minutes to cut down one move, jesus. Blockbuilding went fine until the last three faces, then it got kinda gross. I found another 88 to 5c but the corners looked like they were in worse positions so I chose to explore this skeleton instead.

This completes my 12th megaminx FMC attempt ever, with ao12 standing at 97.8 moves. If you only count scrambles from this thread and treat the 12th one as a DNS, the ao12 is still 98.1 moves.





Spoiler: scramble #12



B2' FL DL' BL2' L2
FR' D' DL2 FL2
BL2 B2' FR' BR2 DR2 D FR2'
B D DL B' D2' DR2' D2 DR' BL' B' BL2'
D2 DL2' D2' DL D DL' D DL2
D2 DL' D2 FR D' DL D FR' D DL2' D DL D' FL' D2 FL
DR D2 DR' D2' DR D2 DR'
B D2' B' DL' DR' FL' D2' FL D2
DL2' D2' DL B2 DL' BL2 DL2' D2 BL
BR FR DR2' B BR2 B2'
FR2' DR2 FR' D2' FR2
FL'
L R F U F FR2
94 moves

annotated:
//^FR2' F' U' F' R' L' // P2C (6/6)
B2' FL DL' BL2' L2 // 2C (5/11)
FR' D' DL2 FL2 // P3C (4/15)
//^FL // 3C (1/16)
//^FR2' D2 FR DR2' FR2 // P5C (5/21)
BL2 B2' FR' BR2 DR2 D FR2' // P6C (7/28)
//^B2 BR2' B' DR2 FR' BR' // P7C (6/34)
B D DL B' D2' DR2' D2 DR' BL' B' BL2' // P10C (11/45)
//^BL' D2' DL2 BL2' DL B2' DL' D2 DL2 // P11C (9/54)
//^D2' FL' D2 FL DR DL B D2 B' // P12C (9/63)
//^DR D2' DR' D2 DR D2' DR' // 13C (7/70)
//^FL' D2' FL // finish EO (3/73)
//^D DL' D' DL // PS2L (4/77)
D2 DL' // S2L (2/79)
DL' D2' DL D DL' D DL // pairs (7-1/85)
DL D2 DL' D DL D2 DL' // ab3c (7-2/90)

skeleton:
B2' FL DL' BL2' L2
FR' D' DL2 FL2
BL2 B2' FR' BR2 DR2 D FR2'
B D DL B' D2' DR2' D2 DR' BL' B' BL2'
D2 DL2' D2' DL D DL' D DL2
D2 DL' D @ DL D2 DL2' D DL D' FL' D2 FL
DR D2 DR' D2' DR D2 DR'
B D2' B' DL' DR' FL' D2' FL D2
DL2' D2' DL B2 DL' BL2 DL2' D2 BL
BR FR DR2' B BR2 B2'
FR2' DR2 FR' D2' FR2
FL'
L R F U F FR2
@ = D FR D' DL D FR' D' DL' // 8-4/94

139 minutes, Twizzle attempt.

The pseudoblocks here are so very cursed. Have some pairs lying around and you don't know what to do with them? Just throw them wherever and pretend they're the correct pairs.

Got lazy and didn't spend much longer finding better insertions after getting the 4 cancel. Still have day 2 of a comp later, going to go to bed now.


----------



## java (Dec 25, 2022)

Scramble #4:


Spoiler: Spoiler



Twizzle linkR U' BR' U' D2 B2' BR2 // 222
R' DR R2 U2' R' F2 L2' // expand to 224
R2 F2' D DL2' FR2' FL2 FR2 D' FR2' D' DL2' // F2L
DR' FR2 R' FR2 R2' // pseudosquare
FL' FR2' F FR2 F2 DR2 FR R' DR R2 // block, pair, align pseudosquare
FR2' FL' F2' D FL2' F FL F FR2' D2' F2 FL2' F2' // add 1x2x3 block
FL' F FL F' FR D' (FR2 FL DL' FL' FR2' FL DL) FR2 FL' FR' FL FR2 // pseudo 1x2x4 block + 8-2 3c insertion
D2 FL2' D2' FR' // edge and align pseudoblock
FL' D2' FL D2 FL2' D2' FL2 // pair
D2' FL' D' FL // pair
B DR D2 DR' D2' B' D // OLL 

Got super lucky with the OLL and tied James' UWR.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 28, 2022)

Spoiler: scramble 1



DNF

finished a 108 move solution right as time ran out, and it took me a few tries to write the full solution





Spoiler: scramble 2



DNF

had a 98 to 3c with 2 minutes left but couldn't finish it
after the time limit I got 104





Spoiler: scramble 4



101



Spoiler: solution



D2 F2' FL2' DL2 // sq (4)
L2' BL2' B2' // 222 (7)
L2 FL2 F' // sq (10)
R2 FR // pair (12)
DR2 FR2 DL2' D2 DL // 223 (17)
L2 // attach sq (18)
FL' FR' F U L' U2 L2 // F2L-1 (25)
FR D' DR' DL2 D2' DL2' // F2L (31)
FR2' // pair (32)
DR // pair (33)
FL F' L' F' L // add sq (38)
FR2 DR FR DR' // make a sq (42)
B' D2' B // attach sq + preserve pair (45)
R2 F' FR2' R F2' // add sq (50)
R2' DR' FR R2' DR' FR2 // add sq (56)
U' R U // lol nice that set the pair up perfectly (59)
R2' DR2' R2' DR R2 // solve pair (64)
(BR2' B BR B') BR' // extend block (69)
(D' FR DR2 FR' D') // to last two pairs + LL (74)
FR' DR' FR DR FR' DR2' FR // 81 to LSLL
DR2 B DR' B' D B' D' B // 89 to 3e3c LL
BR DR2' BR' // 92 to 3-cycle of pairs
B' D' DR' D DR D B' D' B2 // 101 to solved

Solution: D2 F2' FL2' DL2 L2' BL2' B2' L2 FL2 F' R2 FR DR2 FR2 DL2' D2 DL L2 FL' FR' F U L' U2 L2 FR D' DR' DL2 D2' DL2' FR2' DR FL F' L' F' L FR2 DR FR DR' B' D2' B R2 F' FR2' R F2' R2' DR' FR R2' DR' FR2 U' R U R2' DR2' R2' DR R2 BR' FR' DR' FR DR FR' DR2' FR DR2 B DR' B' D B' D' B BR DR2' BR' B' D' DR' D DR D B' D' B2 D FR DR2' FR' D B BR' B' BR2 (101)


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 30, 2022)

Reminder that this closes at the end of the year, UTC, so you have about 1.5 more days to go!

*Only your results for the first three scrambles will be considered for ranking.* You may, of course, do the other scrambles (at any time, no deadline) and aim to get a UWR single/mo3/ao5/ao12 anyway.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 1, 2023)

Last call for submissions!

Officially, the deadline has already passed, but it turns out that I've been a bit busy this weekend and that's left me exhausted. As long as I can see your submission before I finish collating and checking all the results, I'll count it.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 2, 2023)

*Results*

1. TheSixthSide (*93*, DNS, DNS)
1. xyzzy (98, 96, *93*, 94, 110, 94, 98, 101, 98, 88, 99, 94)
3. java (120, 111, *108*, 93)
4. Imsoosm (*140*, DNS, DNS)
5. Cale S (DNF, DNF, DNS, 104)

Congratulations to TheSixthSide and me for tying first place, and java for finishing at third!

*Record History*

The UWR single was first broken by James Macdiarmid (TheSixthSide), who also held the previous UWR of 100 moves, with a 93-move solution on the first scramble, before later being tied by java and me. This was subsequently brought down to 88 moves by me.

As the first person to submit, java (who incidentally first used their forum account just for this—welcome!) managed to get the mo3 UWR at 113.00 moves. Also as the first person to complete four solves, java had the ao5 UWR of 113.00 moves (same three counting solves as the mo3). The mo3 was later broken by me to 93.67 moves, and the ao5 also by me to 94.67 moves (96, 93, 94, 110, 94).

The UWR ao12 is now 96.50 moves by me.

Nikhil Soares's honestly-kind-of-terrible UWRs can now be removed from the wiki, wew.

*Closing Remarks*

Much thanks and appreciation to everyone who participated! This was a very time-consuming event for me, and I'm sure it also was for most of the participants. (I'm so sorry.)

If ever we get to doing this again, I'll definitely announce this with much more lead time rather than just 2 weeks (maybe 1 month?), and definitely with only 3 scrambles rather than 12. Or perhaps we'll do one scramble per month. We'll see…?

------

I'll add my own comments about my solving process later on. Anyone else wants to share theirs?


----------



## java (Jan 2, 2023)

xyzzy said:


> *Results*
> 
> 1. TheSixthSide (*93*, DNS, DNS)
> 1. xyzzy (98, 96, *93*, 94, 110, 94, 98, 101, 98, 88, 99, 94)
> ...


Congrats on your absolutely incredible ao12! I struggled quite a lot to even get a sub 100 single, so your sub-previous-UWR-single ao12 is pretty insane. I had a lot of fun doing my four attempts (and tying UWR for like 2 days), but it was certainly very time consuming and I don't plan on doing this ever again lol.

As for solving process, I'm pretty sure I did what everyone else did and just blockbuilt a corner skeleton. I did F2L on white into freestyle S2L for my first three solves but made color neutral blocks in no particular order on the 93, which might be why it's significantly better than my other attempts. Also, I found out on the second solve that I could create blocks on the last two faces simultaneously, which gave me a 3c skeleton instead of 7c. However, I'm not sure if this was any better than 7c due to how many moves it took.

Cheers.


----------

